# Samba TCP/IP Port #



## iknownotwhoiam (Jun 3, 2002)

which TCP/IP port does SMB run on?  i have a firewall (Impasse) enabled and have noticed that i cannot access SMB disks when it is on.  so i want to create a rule to allow SMB sharing...so the port # is?
thanks.
axel.


----------

